# rubicon load boosers



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

With the winch and plow frame, by front end sagged to the point where it was about 1/4 inch off the bump stops.

Found the airbag kit on ebay, brand new for $32 shipped.

Installation was straightforward, but drilling a 3/4 hole where a drill doesn't fit was not fun.

Overall, they work great, and keep things level.

Few measurements from bottom of bumper to ground
no bags, no plow-18"

No bags, plow down-17"

no bags, plow up-16"

bags @50psi(that's the pressure to make it sit level) no plow- 19.5"

Bags @50psi, plow down-18.5"

bags @ 50psi, plow up- 17.5"


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I added air bags to my car, I found that it worked great when I had the weight in it. But when I took out the weight and reduced the pressure in the airbag it that it road so rough that the back end would bounce around. I had to take them out!! 

How is the no load ride?


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Noticeably different. It does not nose dive as much when braking, and seems to have less body roll in the turns, but it makes the rear end seem bouncy. I have some edelbrock IAS shocks on the way. If those don't tame it, i think I'm going to install another set of bags in the rear. This is my 3rd TJ, so I am used to, and kinda like the shopping cart ride.


----------

